# problemy z lm_sensors. Unable to find i2c bus information;..

## Sobys

Witam

po zainstalowaniu lm_sensors  wpisuje  sensors-detect  i wypisuje mi cos takiego 

```
#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----
```

wpisuje   sensors i  wyskakujue mi cos takiego

```
Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

Mam jądro  2.6.16.16.

cat /etc/mtab pokazuje to 

/

```
dev/sda6 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

/dev/sda5 /mnt/dyskd ntfs ro,iocharset=iso8859-2,umask=000,uid=0,gid=0 0 0

/dev/sda2 /mnt/dyskc ntfs ro,iocharset=iso8859-2,umask=000,uid=0,gid=0 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0
```

 Czy ktos wie o co tu chodzi?

od raku: dodane znaczniki code

----------

## kfiaciarka

A czytałes how to na stronie gentoo-wiki? 

1. musisz miec moduł i2c-dev i wszystkie inne potrzebne  :Smile: 

2. modprobe i2c-dev && sensors-detect

3. wykrywa ci wszystko, ale też pokazuje czy jakiś jeszcze moduł jest potrzebny

IMHO zrób to jeszcze raz ale uwazniej:)

----------

## Sobys

czytałem gentoo-wiki na ten temat, moduł  i2c_dev mam załadowany, to pokazuje lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                11652  0

i2c_i801               12684  0

i2c_core               26240  2 i2c_dev,i2c_i801

rtc                    15284  0

```

w kernelu poustawiane zgodnie z tym jest napisane na gento-wiki, a wynik sensors-detect jest wyżej.

I jeszcze  lm_sensors start

```

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i801 ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                                                   [ !! ]

```

----------

## mystick

Spróbuj załadować dodatkowo jeszcze moduły w83627hf i i2c-isa

----------

## Sobys

modul i2c_isa  da sie zaladowac ale gdy  wpisze  modprobe w83627hf to pojawia sie komunikat

FATAL: Error inserting w83627hf (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.ko): No such device

i dalej nie dziala.

----------

## mystick

Uruchom jeszcze raz sensors-detect. Najlepiej po każdym komunikacie rób yes  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> modul i2c_isa nie da się załadować

 

 czyli ??

Sprawdź czy masz obsługe ISA w jądrze.

----------

## Sobys

napisalem ze modul i2c_isa da sie zaladowac i ten  modul sie laduje, nie laduje sie modul  w83627hf.

----------

## mystick

OK, widocznie chwilowo oślepłem  :Smile: 

Zainstaluj pakiet sys-fs/sysfsutils

Ja w pliku /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors mam coś takiego:

```
# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-isa

MODULE_1=w83627hf

MODULE_2=i2c-i801
```

a w /etc/modules.d/lm_sensors

```
alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
```

Do tego jeszcze zrób 

```
etc-update && env-update && modules-update && source /etc/profile
```

i 

```
/etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart
```

Sprawdź ten link: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

Ja z niego korzystałem i jakoś mi się udało. Widocznie masz podobną płytę główną do mnie,bo również korzystam z modułu i2c-i801

----------

## Sobys

Pakiet sys-fs/sysfsutils mialem caly czas zainstalowany, dopisalem do pliku /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, plik /etc/modules.d/lm_sensors  stworzylem i dopisalem to co ty. Zrobilem  etc-update && env-update && modules-update && source /etc/profile a takze /etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart.

Dlaczego ja mam ladowac modul w83627hf? Moje lspci pokazuje to 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

Wiec chyba powinienem ladowac tylko i2c_i801, a jaka dokladnie masz plyte glowna, ja robie to na laptopie?

Dalej mi to nie dziala.

Tu ktos ma podobny problem     https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-456660-highlight-lmsensors.html i tez nie moze znalesc rozwiazania

----------

## mystick

Ja to robie na zwykłym desktopie. Miałem problemy z uruchomieniem sensorów, dopiero zainstalowanie modułu w83627hf załatwiło problemy.

Spróbuj jeszcze raz uruchomić sensors-detect i przeczytaj dokładnie wszystkie komunikaty. Ja na wszystkie pytania odpowiadałem yes, nawet dla ISA.

Jak nie możesz dać rady to zaznacz w opcjach jądra wszystkie moduły i2c.

----------

## Sobys

To pokazuje sensors-detect 

```

# sensors-detect revision 1.413 (2006/01/19 20:28:00)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801FB ICH6

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 10c0

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x30

Client found at address 0x32

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Client found at address 0x69

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d01)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d01)

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d01)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87373 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC97371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8739x Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8741x Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PCPC87427 Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192/997 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47S42x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47S45x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC 47M172 Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC LPC47B397-NC Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `SMSC SCH5307-NS Super IO'

  Failed! (0x1d)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 10c0'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 10c0'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x52

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

```

no i moduly eeporm i i2c-i801 mam zaladowane, i dalej nic.

----------

## mystick

No to nie wiem  :Smile: 

Zobacz jeszcze plik /var/log/messages

Może są tam jakieś logi błędów lm_sensora

----------

## Sobys

w /var/log/dmesg jest to

```

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: I801 using PCI Interrupt for SMBus.

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBREV = 0x3

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: I801_smba = 0x10C0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: adapter [SMBus I801 adapter at 10c0] registered

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x50

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a0, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus busy (02). Resetting...

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Successfull!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a0, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a0, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a0, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: client [eeprom] registered with bus id 0-0050

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x51

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a2, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a2, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x52

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a4, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a4, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a4, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a4, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: client [eeprom] registered with bus id 0-0052

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x53

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a6, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a6, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x54

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a8, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=a8, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x55

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=aa, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=aa, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x56

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=ac, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=ac, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal entry for adapter 0, addr 0x57

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=ae, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=09, ADD=ae, DAT0=3d, DAT1=00

```

----------

